# 2005 FRONTIER Speaker Wire Colors



## mrwbr (Sep 18, 2005)

Need some help as far as speaker wire colors. I am able to get to the wires with ease behind the radio. I just need to know the polarity of the wires that I am hooking in to. :cheers:


----------



## Da Dragon (Oct 23, 2005)

mrwbr said:


> Need some help as far as speaker wire colors. I am able to get to the wires with ease behind the radio. I just need to know the polarity of the wires that I am hooking in to. :cheers:


I have a 2001 Nissan Frontier Crewcab SE edition. I trying to connect a Kentwood Mp3 PLAyrer, but the wires don't match up? Can u help


----------

